# Nicknames at deer camp...



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Gotta love some of the names that are placed on ourselves and our hunting buddies at deer camp.

Our camp has a...

CAM-BO
ZIPPY 
G-MAN 
TOMMY'O 

a few visitors that have hunted our camp in the past...

BUBBA
SYL-VEE
DAVEY-BOY

Any funny nicknames at your camp?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been called a few but they aren't suitable for a family site such as this one.


----------



## 5-alive (Aug 18, 2003)

Our camp has some:

2-shot (always shoots twice; sometimes gets 2 deer)
Lefty
One eye (scope incident)
Shifty (tree stand excuse)
"Pop" (sound of just the cap of a muzzle loader)
Predator (daylight to dark, everyday all 16 days)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Paralizer.


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

We have 
Shmitty
Jean-0
Safety, For obvious reasons
LD
Sleeper
Bookie
Night Rider
Niner

Ah good times


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

"The Duke"
Kong (huge)
Willis (real name is Marc)
The Egg-man
Lures
Shoes or Shoeville (always twisted his ankle and wore one of those funky boots from the doctor.)

Come on Oct. 1st.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Scrub
Rosebud
Bubba
Mario
Dork man
Poop finger
Dead eye Dick(as in not living  )
Howie doodles
Numb nuts

and of course, Freepop


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

"Grunt"
"Phebee"
"Flounder"
"Double-D"
"Numnuts"
"Nimrod"
"Doofuss"

And after a few beers, the nicknames take a turn that tend to become an "R" rated scene.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This is from a caribou camp:

The guides gave this one to my best friend and hunting partner.

13 Shot Kevin.....................Not too tough to figure that one out.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Freepop,

I like "poop finger".....

But I'm not even gonna ask !


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jpollman, I was digging the trench for the water line at my parent's cabin. My nephew, who was quite young at the time, was playing around in the dirt. I noticed what was going on but kept silent. When my Stepfather walked out my nephew asked "what's this?" To which my stepfather said "I don't know, but the old outhouse used to sit right there." He ran in the house and washed up while we had a good laugh. OF course we can't ever let him forget it.


----------



## eye1zLotto (Jun 1, 2003)

to make up silly deer camp names. At our "camp", rather than simply place a number and/or general location of a permanent tree-stand or blind, we give it a "handle" which has some special meaning behind it and makes it instantanly recognizable to its location, etc.. Here's a few with a brief explanation

"Bud Dry":4 guys killed 2 cases while puttin it up
one hot August afternoon

"Barbara Stanwyck"; Overlooks a 'big valley'(sorry)

"Oil Pan": My Jeep hit a rock when hauling it out to the woods ($400 repair)

"I-75": huge deer path

"Beach Club" overlooks watering hole

"Dead George" adjacent to deceased neighbor's property line (I know,irreverent but the guy was a jerk)

"Karl Walenda" 20' ladder stand collapsed with hunter in it (sick)

"Squeaky"; very productive but makes noise

"boner": (you don't want to know)

"The mall": huge deer travel area

"No refund": Bet a club member his annual dues ($1000.) that he would, on opening day morning, arrow a buck out of a my private/hidden stand site that I scouted all summer. He took the bet,couldn't resist when an small 4 point appeared during the first hour. He arrowed the buck, paid his dues AND MINE, thus: NO REFUND!

Then, to add insult to injury..I shot a 10 point 200 lbs monster buck out of the same stand that very afternoon (I didn't inform my pal that "Mr. Big" only came through there in the evening. I love it!) 

Eye1


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't go to deer camp but we've come up with alot of names while up duck hunting. Mine are: Pillsbury, Shano, Doughboy, Miss-alot, Jigalo, and Box-a-day. My buddy's: Tubby and Grandpa .


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

G,

I thought your nickname was "the crippler" not g-man


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

We've got names for ourselves and spots also...Rod is Catch Em...Roy is Kill Em..I'm Gut Em...my wife is" BUST" EM ....The spots are the big oak,mouse mountain,bucket stand,ghost deer,dwarf house ,dog house and the turn around.It makes things a lot easier when talking on the two way radios......


----------

